# Musical tastes of creatures of M-E



## Inderjit S (Apr 15, 2003)

What do you think the musical tastes of the creatures in M-E were?

Well, I imagine that Morgoth/Sauron had to play some Barry White as a means of encouragment for Orc mating. 

Or what about the Noldor? I imagine that they put 'ay' into Partay, and thus their liking of dance/ R 'n'B would be essential to their charecteristics, whilst the Hobbits, of course would be the ones who packed out the Weezer concerts.....


----------



## CloakedShadow (Apr 15, 2003)

I dunno...maybe it's me...

But there's just something to be said for a big fiery eyeball in a black cowboy hat, listening to some good ol' George Strait while plotting to take over the world...


Maybe it's me...


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 15, 2003)

The Hobbits definitly downloaded Pink Floyd, Radiohead, and The Strokes and played it while smoking Old Toby. I think Sauron listened to heavy metal, the orcs probably listened to Rage Against the machine because they probably didnt like the goverment that much, the rangers lisented to NWA and other classic rap because we all gotta admit they were Gangstas. Gondor probably liked U2 because they are do gooders


----------



## Turin (Apr 22, 2003)

Sauron would prolly listen to Eminem. The elves would listen to Enya. I can't think of what dwarves would listen to. Rangers would listen to Linkin Park.


----------



## Bombadillo (May 5, 2003)

wouldn't the dwarves listen to some sort of underground??

and elves would have to do a bit of folk dancing and skipping songs.

tom bombadil would listen to happy flute solos


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 5, 2003)

Orcs - Ramnstein

Sauron - Cradle of Filth

Hobbits - Bruce Springsteen

Humans - Queen


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 5, 2003)

On a more serious note, I think that PJ's interpretation of the musical tastes of the hobbits was accurate. Their music was light, fun, and more like bluegrass/celtic than anything else, IMO. I'm not sure about any of the other peoples of ME though. I highly doubt that Sauron or any of the forces of evil even listened to any kind of music.


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 5, 2003)

> I highly doubt that Sauron of any of the forces of evil even listened to any kind of music.



Haven't you seen the cartoon version of ROTK? Orcs L-O-V-E to sing! 

-hums "Where There's a Whip, There's a Way"-


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 6, 2003)

THE HORROR THE HORROR!!

That awful cartoon version! Get it away from us!!


----------



## Estrella (May 6, 2003)

-Screams and faints- The evil C word!!!! laughs. i think the Orcs would've listened to micheal jackson, they were kinda freaky, and they both had fake looking skin. and i think that Galadriel would've been a madonna fan, she had the whole diva thing going on.


----------

